# JAPAN | Photo Thread



## D51 (Apr 24, 2006)

Chiba mono-rail

















maintenance train "Dr. Yellow"











You can see many types of japanese trains here. enjoy.
http://funini.com/train/index.shtml.en


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

japanese001 said:


>


There are a ton of cool trains in this thread (though I'm not a fan of some of them) but this is beautiful!


----------



## Tri-ring (Apr 29, 2007)

Sneak peak of E5.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37269166&postcount=1614


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Tokyo metropolitan area Railway map








Osaka metropolitan area Railway map


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

>


these train are juste incredibel!!!! :cheers: grea8


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow, that are 2 horrible maps, luckily there are better ones out there that you can actually read without getting lost on the map itself.


----------



## UAE_isthebest (Dec 3, 2007)

New York Morning said:


>


Looks like an old generation of this Dutch ICM Train


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Both remind me of this:









Is there a reason for this sort of train design, with the cab on top?


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

YorkTown said:


> these train are juste incredibel!!!! :cheers: grea8


They're great until they catch on fire. And then you'd wish that they were mounted the otherway around.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

He Named Thor said:


> Both remind me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose this "turret cab" design, owing to its elevation allows better views of the line ahead for the driver, slightly better protection for the driver in collisions, and (in some designs) allows gangway connections with other units without sacrificing cab space, as in the case of the new Narita Express E259 units:









http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2009/05/259_1.html










http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2009/05/259_1.html


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Series 500


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

I was actually surprised to still see the 500 in Tokyo last week, I thought they already were withdrawn from the Tokaido Nozomi services but apparently that will only happen next year.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

Momo1435 said:


> I was actually surprised to still see the 500 in Tokyo last week, I thought they already were withdrawn from the Tokaido Nozomi services but apparently that will only happen next year.


Yes, I believe there are still 2 trains a day from Tokyo using the 500 series. After that, they will be used on Kodama services on the Sanyo Shinkansen from Shin Osaka.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

UD2 said:


> what an ironic comment.


:?

I just said I love the Japan urban trains :dunno:


----------



## Tri-ring (Apr 29, 2007)

Shezan said:


> love the suburban Jap-trains!





Shezan said:


> :?
> 
> I just said I love the Japan urban trains :dunno:


I believe it the usage of J-A-P since it is still considered a degrading racist label by many people.


----------



## 2co2co (Apr 8, 2008)

Although for me, it's "so what??"

I thought it would be N-I-P


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

*自動改札の作動状況をチェックするロボット開発*

　ＪＲ西日本の子会社が、営業エリア内にある自動改札機などの作動状況を、始発前にチェックするシステムを開発した。主役はアームロボット。兵庫県尼崎市のビル１室に開設された無人の模擬駅で、早朝、自動改札機に切符を入れたり、ＩＣ乗車券「イコカ」をかざしたりして、各駅のネットワークに異状がないかを自動的に調べる。

　午前３時。ロボットのアームがイコカを棚から取り出し、自動改札機にかざす。「ピッ」という音。続いてアームは切符を改札機に入れ、出てきた切符を乗り越し精算機へ。画面のタッチパネルを素早く操作し、ネットワークに問題がないことを確かめた。

　尼崎の模擬駅と、最新の改札機が導入されている岡山や広島など約１５０駅をネットワークで直結。不具合を発見した場合、始発電車の運行前にメールなどで知らせる。


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

The thing that bugs me about all the new suburban trains is that they have a nice modern fiberglass end and its stuck on an ugly steel body. But thats just me 

The HSRs, particually the 500, are quite nice though


----------



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

Keihan 3000 series








_Source: kurofunetrain.livedoor.biz_

Seibu 30000 series








_Source: www.tj-62g.com_

Tōbu 50070 series








_Source: www.tj-62g.com_

Yokohama Minatomirai Railway Y500 series








_Source: http://pacaonly.jp/rinkane/_

Keikyu 1000 series

_Source: *Sato244* on Flickr_

Hankyu 9300 series

_Source: *kroooz* on Flickr_

Tōkyō Metro 10000 series

_Source: *tobu_special_exp* on Flickr_

Kintetsu 9020 series

_Source: *kroooz* on Flickr_

Hanshin 1000 series

_Source: *kroooz* on Flickr_

Tōkyū 5000 series








_Source: nicotrain.wiki.fc2.com_

JR East E233 series

_Source: *NAGA-MOTO* on Flickr_

Fukuoka City Subway 3000 series

_Source: *ttbus* on Flickr_

Nankai 50000 series

_Source: *muzina_shanghai* on Flickr_


_Source: *muzina_shanghai* on Flickr_


_Source: *Fukkun_CFP* on Flickr_

JR East E655 series








_Source: http://blog116.fc2.com/doragonsdream/_

Meitetsu 2300 series

_Source: *siegzeon1033* on Flickr_


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Blackraven said:


> 500 series
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=898158


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

FML said:


> *Best:*
> 
> 10. JR East 400
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=898158


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Some Keisei and Tobu trains.


----------



## mr.suroy (Jul 12, 2008)

Momo1435 said:


> Some Keisei and Tobu trains.


what's the name of this train?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

It's the Tobu Railways 100 series "SPACIA"










It's the flagship train of the Tobu Railway company.

In service: 1990
Number built: 9 sets
builder: Tokyu Car Corporation
Formation: 6 cars
Seats: 288
Gauge: 1,067mm
Voltage: 1,500V
max speed: 130 km/h


----------



## bluemeansgo (Oct 28, 2008)

New York Morning said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=898158


Are you kidding me? The Nankai Express train is one of the coolest trains I've seen. It actually has a sense of design.










What a sexy train.


----------



## 2co2co (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like Tetsujin-28 (Gigantor) to me....


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

*九州新幹線「新型800系」*

九州旅客鉄道(JR九州)はこのほど、九州新幹線用の新型車両「800系 U-007編成」を完成したと発表した。新型「800系」は、走行性能は従来車両と同一ながら、外観を一部変更し、内装をグレードアップさせているという。

外観の特長はヘッドライトのカバーが凸型に膨らみ、車体から盛り上がったような造形になっている。これは鉄道車両としては世界で初めて採用されたデザインとのこと。また、先頭車両にはつばめマークの象嵌(はめこみ)が施された。白い車体のアクセントとなる赤い帯は、つばめの飛行をイメージした曲線や宙返りラインとなっている。

内装は従来車と同様、「鹿児島産の樟の壁」や「宮崎産山の桜の木」、「八代産のい草を使った縄のれん」を使って和をイメージしている。さらに新型では妻壁に金箔を使用し、額縁を設けて木彫り・蒔絵・彫金や博多織を飾っている。座席は座面を深く、リクライニング角度を大きく、背ずりを低く改良された。また、シート地は車両ごとに異なり、赤系の市松柄、ワインレッドの本革、カーマイン無地、アイビー柄ゴブラン織、オレンジ系ツイード、アイビー柄西陣織を採用したという。


----------



## EC 120 Košičan (May 16, 2009)

When the man to watch the machine, so it is not enough wonder. Such shapes. For us, this would not work. Sole train quality SuperCity (SC) is a Pendolino. And you think that would be much like our passengers. otherwise really amazing machine. But what understand why some of them have pantographs and other semi-pantographs again?

http://opava-vlaky.blog.cz/


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

bluemeansgo said:


> Are you kidding me? The Nankai Express train is one of the coolest trains I've seen. It actually has a sense of design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I think the same, bro! :cheers:


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Pics from railpictures.net


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

^^ That front is just...:drool:


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

One of the best trains I ever seen....


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

The front looks a bit like Ultraman...


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

*Next-generation express trains set speed records*










> A new breed of express trains is bringing speeds previously only seen on Shinkansen lines to the rest of Japan's railway network.
> 
> Keisei Electric Railway Co.'s new Tokyo to Narita limited-express, which will debut in July, will reach speeds of 160 kph. The Hakutaka limited-express in Niigata Prefecture has already clocked a similar pace.
> 
> ...


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Wood paneling and tiled floors on a train? Now I really have seen everything! haha


----------



## burningbaka (Apr 14, 2006)

Visitation by the Funabashi city council members








According to this video, the new track is scheduled for completion in March


----------



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

*New E6 series for Tōhoku (Akita) Shinkansen*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2009/20100203.pdf

First test unit will arrive in July 2010.
Will begin operation at 300 kph by end of FY2012, operating at top speed of 320 kph by end of FY2013.










Green car










Regular car


----------



## WatcherZero (Jul 2, 2009)

quashlo said:


> *New E6 series for Tōhoku (Akita) Shinkansen*


Looks incredibly fast, but the restriction of the drivers view must be huge! Is there cameras? else the driver probably couldnt see the ground two engine lengths in front.


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

How fast it is this train?


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

That's some nose design.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

FazilLanka said:


> How fast it is this train?


320 km/h on the dedicated Shinkansen lines and 130 km/h on the converted tracks of the Akita Shinkansen. It will replace the 270 km/h fast E3 Shinkansen. 









Flickr, by Syd3642


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## transman (Oct 23, 2008)

So the E5shinkensen will be in service in 2011 and then the E6 will come in 2012 is that correct?


----------



## 3737 (Jul 1, 2009)

quashlo said:


>


Wow that is a long nose :nuts:

The E5 and E6 look a lot lik this one.









What are the diffirances between the E5 and E6 ?


----------



## WatcherZero (Jul 2, 2009)

E6 is shorter at 7 cars vs E5 at 10 cars, its also got dual voltage equipment because the Akita line (where it travels at 130kmh not 320kmh) is 20kv vs Tohokus 25kv.


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

E5 long nose!


----------



## loefet (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ The E6 trains are also narrower than the E5's since they have to fit into the narrower loading gauge of the non-high speed rail.
All mini-Shinkansens, 400, E3 and the E6 have/will have small "flaps" underneath the doors that folds up and seal the gap between the train and platforms while on the Shinkansen line.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

*Hybrid locomotive nears debut*








Japan's first hybrid locomotive is expected to start test runs in fiscal 2010. 

Japan Freight Railway Co.'s HD-300 engine will be powered by a diesel power generator and lithium-ion storage batteries. 

It is expected to reduce exhaust emissions by at least 30 percent and noise levels by at least 10 decibels compared with conventional diesel-powered locomotives. 

Masaaki Kobayashi, president of JR Freight, said the company plans to use the hybrid on main lines in the future, but it will initially be used for reconnecting freight cars at cargo terminals. 

The JR group's passenger railway companies are expected to use the hybrid locomotive after it enters large-scale production. 
http://www.asahi.com/english/TKY201003210157.html


----------



## bobke90 (Mar 7, 2010)

waw, those nose, so ugly


----------



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

*First E6 Shinkansen cars delivered *

The first three E6 cars arrived at Sendai Harbor. These are Cars No. 15, 16, and 17.









_Source: http://noriyuki.cocolog-nifty.com/_

Car No. 15









_Source: http://noriyuki.cocolog-nifty.com/_









_Source: http://noriyuki.cocolog-nifty.com/_

Car No. 16









_Source: http://noriyuki.cocolog-nifty.com/_









_Source: http://noriyuki.cocolog-nifty.com/_









_Source: http://noriyuki.cocolog-nifty.com/_









_Source: http://noriyuki.cocolog-nifty.com/_









_Source: http://noriyuki.cocolog-nifty.com/_









_Source: http://noriyuki.cocolog-nifty.com/_









_Source: http://noriyuki.cocolog-nifty.com/_

Car No. 17 (end car)









_Source: http://noriyuki.cocolog-nifty.com/_









_Source: http://noriyuki.cocolog-nifty.com/_









_Source: http://noriyuki.cocolog-nifty.com/_









_Source: http://noriyuki.cocolog-nifty.com/_

There is also a front view of the end car here:
http://www.nikkansports.com/general/news/photonews_nsInc_f-gn-tp0-20100608-639228.html


----------

